# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [petition] livraisons gratuites chez amazon en pril

## loka

Salut,

tout est dans le titre et le dtail est dans le lien suivant :
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/feature.html...pf_rd_i=405320

----------


## Higestromm

Mme si j'apprcie les frais de ports gratuits d'Amazon, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il s'agit de concurence dloyale vis  vis des librairies et que je n'ai pas envi de voir crever le petit commerce.

Je ne signerais donc pas cette ptition.

----------


## loka

Je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que c'est de la concurrence dloyale justement, a permet de s'aligner avec les prix du libraire... Si on oblige amazon  ajouter des frais de port, dans ce cas je trouve que ce sont les libraires qui font de la concurrence dloyale car ils vendent obligatoirement moins cher qu'amazon qui plus est grce  une dcision de justice  :8O: 

Je suis aussi contre la mort des petits commerces, cependant les petits commerces utilisent aussi amazon... (renseignes toi tu verras  :;): )

Enfin bon, au final, c'est toujours le client final qui est ls... imagine les personnes handicaps (et j'en connait) qui n'achtent que par internet, ils vont devoir payer plus cher que la normale pour la simple raison qu'ils ne peuvent pas se dplacer comme bon leur semble, un peu dgueu  ::roll::

----------


## Rakken

Je suis un peu dans le cas d'Higestromm. J'apprcie en tant que client les frais de port d'amazon, mais je ne suis pas convaincu que les laisser soi une bonne chose (remarque, je ne suis pas convaincu de l'inverse non plus). 
C'est vrai que commander sur amazon, c'est facile. Trois clics et hop, on recois le bouquin dans les trois jours, pour le mme prix que si on a t voir son libraire prfr. 
C'est cette facilit l qui peut tre considre comme dloyale. Si on rajoute les frais de port, ben la facilit d'amazon devient quelque chose que l'on paie et de nouveau se pose la question, est-ce que je paie plus cher pour ne pas avoir a m'embetter ou est-ce que j'y vais moi mme. On peut aussi poser la question differement, est-ce que m'viter d'aller chez le libraire du coin cote a mes yeux plus ou moins de 3 (frais de port pris de facon totalement arbitraire)
Les personnes handicaps restent une population minoritaire, il est a mon sens plus judicieux de leur accorder une aide "culture" que d'accorder a tout le monde quelque chose parce que dans "tout le monde" il y a les handicaps (aprs, je te concede que l'aide "culture" ne viendra sans doute jamais, mais c'est un autre dbat).
Bref, pour le coup je ne suis convaincu par aucune des solutions... Je ne signerai pas non plus la ptition.

----------


## Poilou

Il faudrait aussi savoir si l'un empite sur l'autre et  quel niveau...Pour ma part, lorsque je j'achte sur amazon, c'est parce que je ne trouve pas dans les 2-3 librairies que je connais... et faire payer les frais de ports ne va pas me faire aller plus souvent chez le libraire mais peut tre moins chez amazon et plus chez ses concurrents de vente en ligne..

Difficile de prendre tous les paramtres en compte..

----------


## Invit

> Je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que c'est de la concurrence dloyale justement,





> cependant les petits commerces utilisent aussi amazon


Je pense que c'est justement parce que les petits commerces utilisent amazon que c'est de la concurrence dloyale. Quand tu fais une recherche de bouquin, et que tu regardes la liste des revendeurs, tu vois sur la mme page Amazon livraison gratuite, et Librairie X au mme prix qu'Amazon avec les frais de port en plus. Ils peuvent pas lutter.

Ca me fait toujours marrer ce mythe d'Internet o tout est disponible 24h / 24h. Le site est peut-tre accessible 24h / 24h, mais le facteur bosse toujours  la mme heure. Donc  moins de passer ses journes chez soit, il faudra quand mme se dplacer pour aller chercher son paquet. Et allez  la Poste ou  la librairie...
Amazon est surtout intressant pour les bouquins d'occasion ou les trucs introuvables,  part a...

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca me fait toujours marrer ce mythe d'Internet o tout est disponible 24h / 24h. Le site est peut-tre accessible 24h / 24h, mais le facteur bosse toujours  la mme heure. Donc  moins de passer ses journes chez soit, il faudra quand mme se dplacer pour aller chercher son paquet. Et allez  la Poste ou  la librairie...


Euh, pas besoin de se dplacer  la poste pour rcuprer un bouquin,  partir du moment o celui-ci tiens dans ta bote  lettre le facteur le laisse dedans.

----------


## Invit

Si c'est un envoi au format lettre. S'il faut la signature du receveur, c'est foutu.

----------


## Loc M

Pour ma part la majorit des bouquins que je commanderai sont des livres d'informatiques (ce que je ne fais d'ailleur pas souvent ... je n'ai jamais achet de livres sur le net) et le problme avec ce genre de livres c'est que dans la ville ou j'habite (petite ville de 20 000 habitants) les deux librairies qu'il y a n'ont pas un rayon de plus de 5 bouquins d'informatique (en gros) donc je suis obliger de courir a la fnac.

Et si jamais j'avais  commander autant le faire sur le net. Pour moi une librairie reste pratique si tu peux repartir avec ton livre sous le bras en 10 minutes. S'il faut attendre une semaine pour la prohaine commande internet est aussi bien. Mais encore on est dans l'exemple de livres splialiss. Pour acheter le dernier best seller aucun problme ... Aprs il est aussi possible d'aller dans une librairie pour les conseils ! C'est toujours sympa de pouvoir avoir l'avis d'un vendeur sur tel ou tel bouquin que l'on a pas vraiment sur le net (a par les commentaires mais je trouve cela moins sympa ... et j'ai toujours un doute quand  un filtrage possible des com des fois).

Aprs donc pour moi je ne suis pas contre les frais de port gratuits surtout pour des livres. Payer un livre 10 et avoir 3 de frais de port :s (chiffres donns au hasard mais je ne pense pas tre trop loin de la ralit). C'est comme payer 300 de frais de port lorsque l'on prend sont portable  1000 sur le net :s

----------


## Higestromm

> Payer un livre 10 et avoir 3 de frais de port :s (chiffres donns au hasard mais je ne pense pas tre trop loin de la ralit). C'est comme payer 300 de frais de port lorsque l'on prend sont portable  1000 sur le net :s


Je vais continuer dans le raisonnement par l'absurde donc...
Ne pas payer les de frais pour se faire livrer un livre a 10 euros, c'est un peu comme commander une Pizza  Marseilles et de se la faire livrer gratos sur Paris.

On oublie souvent qu'il y a un type qui va transporter tout ca... et que lui aussi il  envi de bouffer  ::):  Chaques chose que l'on nous donne a forcment une contrepartie financire  un moment donn.

----------


## Poilou

> Je vais continuer dans le raisonnement par l'absurde donc...
> Ne pas payer les de frais pour se faire livrer un livre a 10 euros, c'est un peu comme commander une Pizza  Marseilles et de se la faire livrer gratos sur Paris.
> 
> On oublie souvent qu'il y a un type qui va transporter tout ca... et que lui aussi il  envi de bouffer  Chaques chose que l'on nous donne a forcment une contrepartie financire  un moment donn.


Sauf que dans le cas d'amazon, ils sont d'accord pour ne pas faire payer les frais de livraison au client.

Sinon, au vue des diffrentes rponses, je trouve que la concurrence entre vente en ligne et librairie n'est pas si acharne que a (la vente en ligne vient en complment du libraire quand celui-ci ne peut fournir).

----------


## Loc M

> Ne pas payer les de frais pour se faire livrer un livre a 10 euros, c'est un peu comme commander une Pizza  Marseilles et de se la faire livrer gratos sur Paris.


Si la pizzeria est d'accord pour faire le trajet gratuitement pourquoi y aurait il un problme ? A part le fait d'attendre plus longtemps ... mais que tu commande un bouquin sur le net ou que tu telephone a ta librairie pour le commander la livraison prendra autant de temps dans les deux cas.

Amazone prfre vendre plus mais avec de moins grosses marges c'est tout ... question de choix ...

----------


## newbie57

Encore une polmique typiquement francaise: ne pas avancer pour defendre les petits commerces  ::mouarf:: 

Perso, lorsque j'achete un livre je le fais sur le web, avec ou sans frais de port car c'est bien plus pratique et assez souvent moins cher: on est bien au chaud chez soi, on choisi son livre (mme les dimanches!!) on clic et on attend quelques jours pour l'avoir et c'est tout.

Chez un libraire, il faut se dplacer, payer le parking voir si le livre est en stock sinon chercher un autre libraire etc etc.. C'est un peu depass, trop rigide, trop cher et dans le pire des cas on aura dpens de l'argent pour rien en se dplaant!! Bon il y le tlphone mais c'est moins pratique que le web (recherche des numros, attente...) 

Donc quand j'entend dire que les frais de port gratuit portent atteinte aux petits commerces c'est un peu une fausse excuse. Rien est gratuit chez n'importe quel commercant, les frais de port sont tout simplement masqu dans le prix du livre et cette polmique est profitable  Amazon qui du coup se fait une pub gratuite et devient synonyme de defense de pouvoir d'achat par le grand public.

La destin des petits libraires est connue d'avance, ou bien ils s'adaptent au march et au nouveau type de consommateur que nous devenons (tout et tout de suite) ou bien ils se recyclent. 
Par exemple ils peuvent faire une livraison type pizzeria, tu commandes et tu l'as dans la demi-heure qui suit.

Le but de mon message n'est pas de froisser qui que ce soit au sujet des petits commerants mais il faut bien se dire que le monde avance avec sa technologie et qu'on a pas le choix il faut suivre.

----------


## newbie57

> Amazone prfre vendre plus mais avec de moins grosses marges c'est tout ... question de choix ...


C'est exact aussi.

----------


## Loc M

> voir si le livre est en stock sinon chercher un autre libraire etc etc..


Surtout si au final c'est pour aller  la fnac ou chez virgin ...  :;):

----------


## Poilou

> Chez un libraire, il faut se dplacer, payer le parking voir si le livre est en stock sinon chercher un autre libraire etc etc.. C'est un peu depass, trop rigide, trop cher et dans le pire des cas on aura dpens de l'argent pour rien en se dplaant!! Bon il y le tlphone mais c'est moins pratique que le web (recherche des numros, attente...)


A te lire, c'est une corve d'aller chez le libraire. Pour ma part, c'est encore un plaisir ! prendre le temps de flaner....de feuilleter quelques ouvrages (y a pas de sensations en achetant en ligne)...Certains libraires connaissent mes gouts et peuvent me conseiller et c'est aussi l'occasion de reparler du livre aprs l'avoir lu...

Quand j'achte en ligne, je sais ce que je veux...Dans une librairie, c'est moins vident..ou je repars avec plus que prvu ^^

----------


## dclink

Pour ma part, si je sais moyennement ce que je veux je pousse la porte du libraire et le plaisir de chercher, de demander conseil ... etc ... est bien suprieur  utiliser un moteur de recherche avec, comme dit plus haut, des avis qui peuvent tre un peu biaiss.

Sinon dans les autres cas paf internet pas de prise de tte  :8-): 

Je trouve que c'est un faux combat de comparer amazon et les libraires "classiques" c'est pas le mme intrt.

----------


## Loc M

Les personnes qui vont dans des libraisies continurons d'y aller et les personnes voulant aller sur le net peuvent le faire ... mais c'est bte de vouloir mettre des frais de port pour payer plus cher alors que pour une fois on a le droit de payer moins ... Pour une fois que l'on nous permet d'avoir un peu plus de pouvoir d'achat ...  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

Aparemment personne n'est libraire ici... Donc dire que la concurence d'Amazon n'a aucun impact est un peu bizard...

Je part du principe ou si les libraires ont dcider de se runir contre Amazon ce n'est pas pour rien. 
J'ajouterais mme que pour que des commercants se mettent  s'associer entre eux, le cas doit tre trs grave. En gnral c'est du chacun pour sa gueule.

Mais bon... aparemment cela ne drange pas grand monde que les commerces crvent les uns aprs les autres car c'est la loi du march et dsormais le client veux tout, tout de suite et gratuitement. Il faudra bien s'y faire... Faudra juste ne pas se plaindre aprs.

PS : Il ne suffit pas que des gens aillent en librairie pour qu'elle tienne debout... il en faut suffisemment pour que le gars qui y bosse puisse bouffer.

----------


## Poilou

> Aparemment personne n'est libraire ici... Donc dire que la concurence d'Amazon n'a aucun impact est un peu bizard...
> 
> Je part du principe ou si les libraires ont dcider de se runir contre Amazon ce n'est pas pour rien. 
> J'ajouterais mme que pour que des commercants se mettent  s'associer entre eux, le cas doit tre trs grave. En gnral c'est du chacun pour sa gueule.
> 
> Mais bon... aparemment cela ne drange pas grand monde que les commerces crvent les uns aprs les autres car c'est la loi du march et dsormais le client veux tout, tout de suite et gratuitement. Il faudra bien s'y faire... Faudra juste ne pas se plaindre aprs.
> 
> PS : Il ne suffit pas que des gens aillent en librairie pour qu'elle tienne debout... il en faut suffisemment pour que le gars qui y bosse puisse bouffer.


C'est peut tre pas si simple qu'on le dit mais ne plus me faire acheter chez amazon ne me fera pas acheter plus chez un libraire.

Aprs, je ne suis peut etre pas dans le style de clientle vise.

----------


## zodd

pour ma part amazone me permet tout simplement de trouver des choses que je ne trouve pas dans les petits commerces ou les grdes enseignes...
et je ne vous raconte mme pas le nombre de fois o je suis aller me renseigner pour trouver tel ou tel bouquin, entre les fois o on m'a dit c'est plus dispo ou on vous le commande, on le recevra dans 3 semaines.. alors quand je peut l'acheter en boutique je n'hsite pas mais pour le reste ca serait dommage de se voir ls sur les frais de port..

----------


## Higestromm

Juste pour info, je n'ai absolument rien contre Amazon. Dailleurs je commande chez eux de temps  autres.

Je ne blame pas non plus les gens qui commande chez eux.

Je dit juste que les frais de ports offerts vont anantir une grande majorit des librairies. On trouvera de moins en moins de vendeurs de livre dans nos rue, ils vont surement se reconvertir en vendeur de magazine et certains surviverons dans les grandes villes.

Qu'il en soit ainsi aprs tout. Mais il ne faut pas nier la cause de tout cela.

----------


## Poilou

> Juste pour info, je n'ai absolument rien contre Amazon. Dailleurs je commande chez eux de temps  autres.
> 
> Je ne blame pas non plus les gens qui commande chez eux.
> 
> Je dit juste que les frais de ports offerts vont anantir une grande majorit des librairies. On trouvera de moins en moins de vendeurs de livre dans nos rue, ils vont surement se reconvertir en vendeur de magazine et certains surviverons dans les grandes villes.
> 
> Qu'il en soit ainsi aprs tout. Mais il ne faut pas nier la cause de tout cela.


Je dis peut tre une btise, mais il me semble que des enseignes comme la fnac, Virgin, cultura etc.. font plus de mal aux librairies indpendantes que la vente en ligne mme sans frais de ports.

EDIT : Un petit lien

----------


## nolofinwe

> Je dis peut tre une btise, mais il me semble que des enseignes comme la fnac, Virgin, cultura etc.. font plus de mal aux librairies indpendantes que la vente en ligne mme sans frais de ports.
> 
> EDIT : Un petit lien



+1

personnellement je ne commande chez amazon que certains bouquins destin a completer des collection qui e sont plus diter et trs difficile a completer... Pour le reste il y a un petit cimmerce a cot de chez moi tenu  par un vrai passionn et command chez amazon ne m'empeche pas d'aller chez lui de discuter et d'acheter.... 

Personnellement je pense que les gens sont encore beaucoup attach a leur "petit libraire"... cela vient peut etre du fait que je suis issu d'une petite ville mais c'est ce que je constate avant tout... la majorit des gens prefere s'adresser a un libraire qu'a internet pour dcouvrir... et parfois a internet en cas de recherche particuliere. C'est du moins ce que j'ai constat.

----------


## Higestromm

> Je dis peut tre une btise, mais il me semble que des enseignes comme la fnac, Virgin, cultura etc.. font plus de mal aux librairies indpendantes que la vente en ligne mme sans frais de ports.
> 
> EDIT : Un petit lien


Oui c'est vrai. Mais comme l'ide de dpart tait porte sur les frais sur Amazon, on  continuer dans ce sens. Sinon il y aurais beaucoup  dire sur l'avenir de nos llibrairies.

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part cela me drange fortement, car vivant dans une petite ville (10k habitants) ayant une librairie au top de la lenteur (Les best seller on les a 6 mois aprs leur sortie), je suis oblig de me tapper dans les 45 km (Avignon 45km , ou nimes 60 km) pour avoir une bonne librairie avec un choix correct.
Rien que la ca me coute largement plus cher le bouquin que je ne suis pas sr de trouver dans la librairie (ou FNAC).

Marre de devoir payer plus cher, car une minorit ne s'est pas adapte rapidement aux nouvelles possibilits du march.

----------


## newbie57

> Pour ma part cela me drange fortement, car vivant dans une petite ville (10k habitants) ayant une librairie au top de la lenteur (Les best seller on les a 6 mois aprs leur sortie), je suis oblig de me tapper dans les 45 km (Avignon 45km , ou nimes 60 km) pour avoir une bonne librairie avec un choix correct.
> Rien que la ca me coute largement plus cher le bouquin que je ne suis pas sr de trouver dans la librairie (ou FNAC).
> 
> Marre de devoir payer plus cher, car une minorit ne s'est pas adapte rapidement aux nouvelles possibilits du march.


Exact.

De mme si tu habites dans une ville moyenne o chaque samedi est synonyme d'embouteillage, de parkings remplis, de chances de recevoir un pv parce que tu as dpass ton temps de stationnement...
Sinon pour la semaine c'est pratiquement impossible d'y aller car ils ferment assez tt.

On va dire que je suis vraiment anti-librairie mais je vous promet que non, simplement c'est le fait que je n'aime pas faire mes courses au centre ville pour la raison dcrite ci-dessus mais aussi que leur loyer hyper cher se repercute sur leurs articles. Il faut bien qu'ils vivent... mais il faut bien qu'on vive aussi.

----------


## lou87

Bonjour !

Je pense que les librairies devraient s'installer aussi dans les petits villages, car gnralement c'est l qu'ils auront le plus de popularit, car il y a des personnes ages qui ont du mal  se dplacer (et on besoin de se divertir), des jeunes o les parents ne peuvent pas toujours les enmener dans la ville la plus proche pour qu'ils s'achtent un livre, et puis les passions de lecture qui seraient ravies d'viter le cafouillie de la ville et de venir tranquillement achet ses livres dans un coin tranquil sans bousculade ni stress.....

(lou87 en train de rver.... ::ccool::   ::P: )

Ben oui quoi ! J'habite dans un petit village moi, entour d'autres petits villages.... Et puis si on critique Amazon je propose quelques solutions... ::ange::   ::P:

----------


## Poilou

Et pourquoi pas un partenariat entre librairies et amazon ? Genre Point de livraison comme la redoute...

L'internaute achte son bouquin sur amazon et on lui propose de dposer dans sa librairie la plus proche...Le libraire voit plus de gens arrivs dans sa librairie donc plus de clients potentiels (tant qu' etre l, autant regarder ce que la librairie propose). Et amazon diminue ses zones de livraisons...

C'est peut etre pas la solution miracle mais je suis sur qu'il y a des possibilits de compromis pour les 2 parties...Est ce que seulement il y a eu dbats plutot que menaces...

Je vois de plus en plus de cas ou les gens prferent se taper dessus avant de parler...c'est triste

----------


## Higestromm

> Et pourquoi pas un partenariat entre librairies et amazon ? Genre Point de livraison comme la redoute...
> 
> L'internaute achte son bouquin sur amazon et on lui propose de dposer dans sa librairie la plus proche...Le libraire voit plus de gens arrivs dans sa librairie donc plus de clients potentiels (tant qu' etre l, autant regarder ce que la librairie propose). Et amazon diminue ses zones de livraisons...
> 
> C'est peut etre pas la solution miracle mais je suis sur qu'il y a des possibilits de compromis pour les 2 parties...Est ce que seulement il y a eu dbats plutot que menaces...
> 
> Je vois de plus en plus de cas ou les gens prferent se taper dessus avant de parler...c'est triste


+1

----------


## Katyucha

> Et pourquoi pas un partenariat entre librairies et amazon ? Genre Point de livraison comme la redoute...
> 
> L'internaute achte son bouquin sur amazon et on lui propose de dposer dans sa librairie la plus proche...Le libraire voit plus de gens arrivs dans sa librairie donc plus de clients potentiels (tant qu' etre l, autant regarder ce que la librairie propose). Et amazon diminue ses zones de livraisons...
> 
> C'est peut etre pas la solution miracle mais je suis sur qu'il y a des possibilits de compromis pour les 2 parties...Est ce que seulement il y a eu dbats plutot que menaces...
> 
> Je vois de plus en plus de cas ou les gens prferent se taper dessus avant de parler...c'est triste


Si Amazon n'a pas utilis cette solution, c'est qu'elle ne leur convient pas. On peut pas imposer tout et n'importe quoi aux entreprises.
Si c'est pour avoir une librairie qui ferme a 17h30 et que je sors du taff a 18h00 ... non merci...

----------


## Poilou

> Si Amazon n'a pas utilis cette solution, c'est qu'elle ne leur convient pas. On peut pas imposer tout et n'importe quoi aux entreprises.
> Si c'est pour avoir une librairie qui ferme a 17h30 et que je sors du taff a 18h00 ... non merci...


j'ai pas dis qu'il fallait imposer une solution mais qu'il y avait peut etre un terrain d'entente avant de faire appel  la justice. Peut tre qu'ils se sont assis autour d'une table et qu'ils ont changs des solutions sans rsultats...peut tre pas...

Sur avignon, pas mal de librairies ferment  19h..

EDIT : Une sorte de rponse  la ptition

Lequel doit-on croire ? si il y en a un  croire...

----------


## newbie57

Et qu'est ce qui est le plus nocif pour les libraires?

Amazon ou les bibliotheques?

 ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

> Amazon ou les bibliotheques?


Pas comparable, la clientle est diffrente. Dans une bibliotheque, les gens louent les livre, sur Amazon Les livres sont achets.

----------


## zodd

en mme temps vu le prix de la moindre BD, qui peut se permettre d'acheter tout ce qu'il lit...

----------


## Poilou

> en mme temps vu le prix de la moindre BD, qui peut se permettre d'acheter tout ce qu'il lit...


En bouquins, j'achte des ditions de poches.
Sinon j'achte toutes mes BDs chez le mme libraire, il me fait un prix de temps en temps...et j'ai restreint les sries que je collectionne.

Mais a c'est pareil quelque soit l'endroit ou on achte.

----------


## zodd

> Mais a c'est pareil quelque soit l'endroit ou on achte.


Sauf si on les empreinte  la bibliothque... j'ai lu beaucoup de srie comme a et des fois je regrette de ne pas avoir pu les collectionner..

----------


## lakitrid

> [...]la loi Lang, autrement appele Loi sur le prix unique du livre, une loi considre comme  la premire loi de dveloppement durable , qui garantit un prix de vente des livres souvent infrieur  celui pratiqu dans des pays qui ne disposent pas dun tel dispositif[...]


a me fait bien rire ce genre de remarque sur le prix de vente ...
Quand on voit comment les ditions franaises dcoupe les ditions de poche de gros livre en plusieurs tomes qui au final sont vendu unitairement plus cher qu'un quivalent  l'tranger...

De mon cot cette loi m'exaspre pas mal. M'obliger  payer des frais de port ne me fera pas aller plus souvent en librairie. Surtout quand on sort des sentiers battu...

----------


## Invit

Ca risque de ne pas rester : 
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2008/05/1...u-timbre-poste

----------


## Rakken

Ben vu comme ca, j'crois que c'est clair, Amazon & co vont continuer a livrer gratuitement en toute lgalit.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben vu comme ca, j'crois que c'est clair, Amazon & co vont continuer a livrer gratuitement en toute lgalit.


Ils ont jamais arrt je crois.  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

Oui ils n'ont jamais arrt  ::yaisse2::

----------


## gmotw

Heureusement dans ma p'tite ville on a une vraie librairie avec des canaps partout et un salon de th  l'intrieur. Du coup, je ne me sers pas souvent d'Amazon pour acheter mes bouquins, mme ceux en anglais que je retrouverais de toute manire dans ma libraire chrie  ::mouarf:: . 
Mais je les soutiens quand mme, il faut de tout pour faire un monde et je ne suis pas certaine que a aurait chang grand chose ni qu'il y aurait eu plus de monde chez les libraires du coin.

----------

